# Midwest Frog Fest



## scott r (Mar 2, 2008)

Who will be going?

What will you have for sale?


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

bbuummpp


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

My wife and I are still trying to decide if we should vendor, it is the week after NARBC and Chicago Marathon. Kind of bad timing a week after NARBC.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll be going but I'm a fairly antisocial guy who's just going to sneak in for the show and sneak out (unless the auction has something that I'd be particularly interested in.) I hope to see some of the people I've talked to (though the couple I have aren't planning on going). Also, it'll be my first big frog show so I'm hoping to see some nice frogs on display.

-Nish


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

I may be going. It all depends on my status of my Exo construction.

If I go, Hope to see you all there!

--Josh


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I will be going. 1st time, looking forward to a good time and I can't wait. Not selling anything.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Jason,

There are a lot of events coming together at the same time. There are also a lot of informal get togethers too. 

Very interested in seeing a role call regarding who will be vending.

Melissa




JJuchems said:


> My wife and I are still trying to decide if we should vendor, it is the week after NARBC and Chicago Marathon. Kind of bad timing a week after NARBC.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

My father-in-law is running the marathon and just offered to pay our hotel room in Chicago. So this is a long weekend. I would think Labor Day weekend is better for MWFF so that more people could travel to the show.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I should have a little table going on...haven't sent in my packet yet though.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll vend, and need to send in my $ and packet also.

Rich


----------



## mjahnke (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll be going. I need to fill some 15 gallon verts I have set up. Hopefully the vendors let us know what they're bringing. 

I'm obviously looking for some more thumbnails, and maybe some pumilio.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm looking for Colons (Bocas del Drago if possible) and Bribris at MWFF.

Lemme know if you'll have some to set aside.

-Nish


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll be there! Won't be a vendor, but really looking forward to it as i haven't been to a meeting or show since last December and looking forward to talking to some I've talked on the chat with along with some old faces!!!!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll be going, and bringing along some custom vivs (fake rockwork, anyone?) for Josh's Frogs. Make sure to check em out, and stay for the auction at the end, benefiting amphibian conservation. Bring money


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

I have been fighting back and forth trying to decide if I'm going. But if Zach Brinks is going and selling custom tanks, that pretty much makes me really want to go and buy one. (Zach I'm not a creeper I promise)


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll be going unless something else comes up. I don't think that I'll bring anything. I could bring some photos (8"x10" framed, unless someone want something else), if people would like to buy them. If anyone wants particular pictures, let me know  They're perfect of decorating frog rooms.


----------

